# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Tích hợp paypal vào site bán hàng trực tuyến

## otootin

các bác cho em hỏi làm sao để đăng ký tích hợp để có thể thanh toán bằng paypal trên site của mình. 
cái mình đang ko hiểu là cách mà nó hoạt động trên website của mình, nó thực hiện lấy các thông tin về giỏ hàng như thế nào? hình thức thanh toán là nó chuyển tiền trực tiếp hay thế nào? và còn vấn đề gì mà các bác đã làm trước đó thì có thể chỉ cho em biết được ko?
cám ơn các bác nhiều.
hj

----------

